# Finally my Baby Jack



## clairebear

Well here we are finally i can update u all onmy birth story after spending the past few days in hospital.

well as u might know i was due to be induced at 3:30 on sunday however i went into labour saturday night and hardly slept a wink as i was getting contractions from 10:00pm and they were 10 mins abpart lasting 30-60 seconds and were very uncomfortable. I perserved all night and finally got up with DH at 7:00 we pottered around the house had breakfast and i had a bath and rang maternity unit at 10:00 am as my contractions were now 3-5mins apart and lasting over 30 seconds. They said to have a bath (which i had done) and to come in as soon as i felt i couldnt cope any longer. well i managed to hang on until 12:30pm by then they were coming on to strong. we went to maternity were she did another sweep as i was only 2 cms dilated and transeferred me to the ward as apparently they were busy and i had a long way to go. we got on the ward and i had a private room the contarctions were getting very stong and lasting even longer and i was getting about 2mins between them at about 10 the midwife suggested having a bath to ease the contractions. well i got in the bath and they become constant and very painful i was only getting a minute in between them. i got out and my hindwaters broke the midwife came in and examined me i was 4 cms dilated and was transferred into the delivery suite. 

i got to the delivery suite and finally got to try some pain relief i tried gas and air and hated it it was horrbile and i felt spaced out and out of control so tried to cope with out but eventually shouted for an epidural. it all went to fast after that the anesatisit (spelling is so wrong) came down and as i was bending in to a ball i thought i was wetting myself and my forewaters finally broke. before i knew it the epi had kicked in and i felt so much better and relaxed so much before i knew it the midwife did an internal and i was 10 cms and fully ready to push (i went from 4cms to 10cms within a hour) 

well after trying to push his head out for about an hour he decided to turn inside me and went back to back and his heart rate began to drop with each contraction so the registar came in and said he needed to take me to theartre and try using the ventouse and i that didnt work he said it would have to perform an emergency c section. by that point iwas exhasted i had been in labour over 24 hours and was knackered.

they got me ready and i went down to the theatre at about 6am. Adam got gowned up and they topped up the epidural and i tried the ventouse but unfortunately Jack pooed inside me so the registar said that he needed to do the emergency c section and before i knew it jack was born at 7:05 am weighing 7lbs 2 1/2oz. we got to have cuddles and daddy held him while i was being stitched up ad before i knew it we was in recovery and Jack had a feed and has been Breastfeeding well ever since and is doing so well and im so pleased to finally be home.

im very sore and tender and trying to get my head around the idea of having a csection but hey we are getting there.

here are a few piccies of my gorgeous little boy for u all x 
here he is straight after his birth
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/100_0143.jpg
mummys cuddle
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/100_0179.jpg
daddys cuddle
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/100_0165.jpg
at home with daddy
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/100_0188.jpg
at home with mummy
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm21/clairebear109/100_0189.jpg


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!! He's beautiful!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

OMG he is adorable hun


----------



## AquaDementia

aww, he's adorable and you look wonderful!


----------



## maddiwatts19

awww hun..
he is GORGEOUS!
xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aww congrats Claire he's lovely :) xXx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations he is adorable! xx


----------



## leedsforever

GORGEOUS hun......

glad to see your back with us on BnB!!!!

You havent missed much on BB!!! :):)


----------



## miel

congratulations! beautiful little boy:)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Claire he is beautiful!:) you both must be so proud. congratulations!


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations.
Have a speedy recovery.

He's adorable. Well done.


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and welcome to the world Baby Jack!


----------



## ~KACI~

He's gorgeous,congrats x x


----------



## Linzi

Hes gorgeous hun, congrats! You look fab too! Wish Id looked like that after giving birth lol

xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats hun he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Aww congratulations, he is absolutley beautiful :)
x


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats Claire, he is adorable!!! :blue:


----------



## missjess

congrats!!! He's beautiful x


----------



## babe2ooo

aww so sweet well done u


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Awwwwww <3 :hug:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Aawww CONGRATULATIONS!!
he is gorgeous!
24 hours of labour, well done you!!! :hug:


----------



## Heather.78

well he's sooo cute well done you hope your recovery goes well take care


----------



## CK Too

He´s finally here!! Congratulations and well done


----------



## smartie

hes a cutie! congratulations


----------



## lorrilou

congratulations and he is so cute. He's really long!!!


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is adorable XXX


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful and you look stunning for someone who has just had a baby.


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations - he is adorable and looks so tiny in his car seat :cloud9:

xx


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations huni, he's gorgeous :baby: well done u, glad your home now :hug:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh congratulations hun.xxx


----------



## Michy

He is absolutely gorgeous:cloud9:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations on your gawjuss son!


----------



## carries

Awwww im sorry you had to have a c section hun but what a beautiful baby boy! HEllo Jack, welcome to the world!!!

Congrats! xx


----------



## Mrs-N

wow he is gorgeous. 

congratulations hun. x x x


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations on your beautiful baby. x


----------



## AppleBlossom

He's gorgeous, congrats hun :)


----------



## clairebear

Linzi said:


> Hes gorgeous hun, congrats! You look fab too! Wish Id looked like that after giving birth lol
> 
> xxx

it was 4 days later in the last pic u should have seen me staight away i looked rough
x


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations guys, he's beautiful xx


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww he's lvely Claire congrats!!


----------



## sglascoe

congratulations.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he is gorgeous.


----------



## YummyMummy

OMG hes beautiful congratulations hun xoxo

i bet you feel so proud and so u should hes so cute xxx


----------



## gde78

He is lovely!


----------



## kadey

wot a beautiful little baby. and i can't believe how good you look straight after a c section. go you !!!


----------



## Christine33

he is sooooo gorgeous :happydance: :happydance:. i am so happy for all of you!

you are looking fab too.

Christine
XXXX


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats he is beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sparky0207

He is gorgeous Claire - congratulations! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Claire he is absolutely gorgeous. You did so well. I hope you recover quickly! I can't believe how similar our births were and our babies weighed exactly the same!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jules

Congratulations he's gorgeous


----------



## babyblessed

glad to see you back on clairbear; baby Jack looks very happy and handsome!

that is quite a story; well done :hugs:


----------



## susiewusie

congratulations, well done he's adorable xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your little boy. He looks so peaceful bless him! x


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats sweets, beautiful pictures xxx


----------



## Tezzy

huge CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hermanasista

He is absolutely precious! Glad you got through okay. Sounds like a long, tough labor! Good for you. Rest up now...as much as you can.


----------



## Ann-Marie

:yipee: I was dying to see this post :D :D
He is absolutley adorable !!!! Looks like his Daddy :D You look amazing too :hug:
Well Done !!!! :hug:


----------



## Mummy2Many

He is beautiful! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations!
That's quite a story there, well done for getting through that!

xx xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, so cute! Congratulations + too all your hard work WELL DONE!


----------



## Blob

Awwww he's so so ickle :)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done :D hes a lil cutie and your looking fab as well :D


----------



## Lizziepots

Sorry for late reply here...have been preoccupied...congratulations though. How cute is he?! Hope you're feeling ok. How you coping after c-section? Well done xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Congrats hun, He is lovely.  
x x x _


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaw hes beautiful xx


----------



## mommytashaX2

Congratulations on your baby boy!!! After all that extra waiting he's finally here!! :hugs:


----------



## aj2000

He is lovely - congrats to you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bambikate

he is beautiful congratulations! xx


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## Kat.

beautiful, congrats hun x


----------



## bigbelly2

im so glad you now have your little man to cuddle

hes beautiful

h x


----------



## Gems

Congratulations xx


----------



## elles28

Congrats he is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Belle

lovely pics, congratulations!! xx


----------

